# Skeet board



## Az Turnings (Sep 11, 2017)

one last board till its back to turning. Mesquite with turquoise inlay

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice! The live edge is great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 11, 2017)

I like it. I haven't seen a lot of that style, but it's a cool look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2017)

What are you making with it??? Gorgeous wood. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2017)

That's some beautiful mesquite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 5, 2017)

Blake, is this a cutting board or perhaps a serving board ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Oct 6, 2017)

I like it! I have turquoise in one of my pieces and I get comments on it constantly at shows. It provides such a great contrast.

Nice piece for sure, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

